# Beal's Deviascope



## Harvatt (Mar 20, 2010)

To Mike Rossiter, Maersk Line.
Hello again Mike . Thanks for message, unfortunately you have the
wrong person, My name is Terry Busby , and it is odd that your message
should come my way . I was responsible for the manufacture of the
B.Cooke & Son Ltd. version of the Deviascope until May 1973, the date
that I left the trade completely, regrettably I do not have any drawings
or measurements.Being a Certificated Marine Compass Adjuster from 
1951 you will appreciate I still to this day miss the association with
Marine Instruments. So, sorry I am unable to help but do wish you
all the best in finding your details and are able to produce one. I do
feel you will have a problem finding more than you already have unless
Kelvin Hughes as I feel was the last name they went under can help .
Kind regards
Terry Busby .


----------

